# Modded Tigs !



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

Wasnt sure if there was a tread


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)




----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)




----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

Newest pic with the new headlights








Pic from last year at H2Oi








These are my fav pics I have of my car and by the this years H2Oi I plan on lowering it and possibly finding some new rims also maybe a downpipe so I can finally go stage 2.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Looks good Tig Gal, any pics of the new headlights from the front? Are they the aftremarket blacked out Hella jobbies?


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

yes there the blacked out hella ones and heres the only pic I have of the front right now









oh and I know that lower grill insert needs to be fixed we hit a fox awhile back and havent had a chance to fix it and the dealership wants $118 just for that piece


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

on 20's


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)




----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)




----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

this is Dan , amy salesmans Tig , I goit the same color .


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

EvoVEnto said:


> this is Dan , amy salesmans Tig , I goit the same color .


Pic not working...

This is it:


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

hmsa said:


> Pic not working...
> 
> This is it:


thats it


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

That looks sweet on the H&R coilovers!! Be very interested to hear what the ride is like with those installed. 

Headlights look awesome too Tig Gal


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

09TiguanGal said:


> yes there the blacked out hella ones and heres the only pic I have of the front right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my version:




















New wheels arrived today so they go on tomorrow, then i just need to get the springs from H&R and the reverse camera installed.


----------



## tdubsvdub (Jun 20, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


>


anyone know what these rims are - they look awesome on the Tig!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

tdubsvdub said:


> anyone know what these rims are - they look awesome on the Tig!


They are Charactere CT1's.
From memory they cost an arm and a leg but that might just be becasue Australia is so far away from everyone.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

New wheels:


----------



## tdubsvdub (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm considering adding these to my new Black Wolfsburg:









www.wheelsnext.com/wheels-rims/decorsa-fusion-machined w| black.html
Opinions welcomed!!


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Not mine, but in the issue of DAS Auto Magazine I got in the mail...

http://dasautomagazine.com/2010/v48n01/music.aspx


----------



## veilside23 (Mar 4, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


> on 20's



So simple yet so nice. Are those s4 rims?


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*dirty fat Tiguan GLI*










lowered, a4 titanium package 18x8, de-badged, resonator delete


----------



## tdubsvdub (Jun 20, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


>


so these are the caractere CW'1s and they start at $666 per wheels which I think is ridiculous so I searched for a replica and I found these bad boys which are pretty similiar at $225 each...

http://www.wheelsnext.com/wheels-tires-packages/DeCorsa-Oracle-Machined%20w%7C%20Black.html

I'm going to add these rims, tint the windows, and get my tunes fixed up and I'll be a happy Tig owner!!


----------



## Clip (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's mine FWIW:

H&R hangers, STG1 APR, 19" AMG Techarts, and some extra bit of mesh where the fog lights would normally be (because I'm too tight to pay for something I'll never use  )


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is our Tiguan:

H&R coilovers & BBS CK 20x9 223-35-20 Dunlops




















Better pics really soon!!


----------



## 9Schnell (Apr 7, 2008)

hmsa said:


> Pic not working...
> 
> This is it:


It looks better now...
Its got the R Line body kit & the window tint on the front matches the rear.


----------



## trainwrecks (Nov 13, 2006)

EvoVEnto said:


> on 20's


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*bagged*

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8314


----------



## tdubsvdub (Jun 20, 2010)

Here it is goldn - thats Matt's new rig

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4936358-here-to-cause-a-ruckus


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

You guys on 20s are my inspiration. I have a set waiting on me to get back in October. Getting them put on will be my first order of business. We as the Tiguan community have some amazing rides!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

RoundTuit said:


> You guys on 20s are my inspiration. I have a set waiting on me to get back in October. Getting them put on will be my first order of business. We as the Tiguan community have some amazing rides!


20 would be as far as i would go, otherwise you lose functionality, ride comfort and rubber gets very expensive.

having said that, enjoy some 20" and 22" then


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I like the look of the 22" but not the rims themselves


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks like the 20s provide just the right amount of wheel and tire for the tiguan


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

RoundTuit said:


> Looks like the 20s provide just the right amount of wheel and tire for the tiguan


Exactly what i was thinking!
22" puts very little rubber on the wheels and just looks a bit silly imho.

I think the 19-20" wheels provide that performance look without sacrificing ride quality and endangering the wheels with the poor road quality and very thin rubber.


----------



## marmot-x (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone installed these http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75_87_90&products_id=1186 or something similar?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

marmot-x said:


> Has anyone installed these http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75_87_90&products_id=1186 or something similar?


 I sure have! 
They look pretty mean.


----------



## Hedges (Apr 8, 2005)

bump this thread more pics! 

I just bought a 2010 Tig for the gf and wanted some sleek ideas for the car. :thumbup:


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

team_v said:


>





elabs75_VW said:


>


Both wheels are awesome in my book. :thumbup::thumbup:

And both have the dark tone, but shiny finish look that I eventually want for my blue Tig.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

chrishart1 said:


> Both wheels are awesome in my book. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> And both have the dark tone, but shiny finish look that I eventually want for my blue Tig.


Mine are the Shadow Chrome painted Omanyt (R-line) wheels.
I would highly reccomend shadow chrome or gunmetal as it will match the plastic trimmins better since they aren't really black, more dark grey.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

elabs75_VW said:


>


Can't wait until those final edits from our photographer are available :thumbup:


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> Can't wait until those final edits from our photographer are available :thumbup:


You guys just need to make 20"x8.5", ET32, 5x112 wheels for us and we'll gladly show them off  

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE MAKE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!! WE'RE DIEING FROM THE LACK OF 20" WHEEL CHOICES!!!


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to see it with 22's slammed on coils or air.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> You guys just need to make 20"x8.5", ET32, 5x112 wheels for us and we'll gladly show them off
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE MAKE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!! WE'RE DIEING FROM THE LACK OF 20" WHEEL CHOICES!!!


8.5 et32 is perfect


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> 8.5 et32 is perfect
> 
> :d


sell me those wheels! Please!!!!!


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

*20's*

SICK look.. i LOVE it, what kind of rims are those and where can i buy them?

it would be great if you could email me: [email protected]
and send me a direct link to buy those rims!

thanks!


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

EvoVEnto said:


> on 20's


do have a direct link to where ic an buy those rims?
thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

JTodd27 said:


> it would be great if you could email me...
> and send me a direct link to buy those rims!...!


It would be great if the link was in a forum so that everyone can benefit, not just you.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

It will also be stupid if everyone on this forum had the same wheels:screwy:
I wouldnt tell anyone:beer:


----------



## kalso6699 (Jul 31, 2008)

no doubt bigger wheels looks cooler. but functionality and practicality suggests otherwise...


http://www.caranddriver.com/features/10q1/effects_of_upsized_wheels_and_tires_tested-tech_dept


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

*I shall call her....storm trooper....*

Here are some pics of mine in work.....

First some pics of the custom exhaust



























Pic from the back with debadge and painted wv emblem



























and a video of the exhaust....cold start...well not really cold cuz its 112 degrees here today....


----------



## Clip (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmm, interesting. Not sure if it would have any performance advantage, but would certainly reduce some weight. I reckon that rear silencer must weigh 5 or 6 kilos. How loud is it inside?


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

hazy450 said:


> ...and a video of the exhaust....cold start...


FYI, revving a cold engine is bad. For the long-term life of your engine, this should be avoided.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

temp outside was 112 degrees, water temp guage was 4 clicks away from center........pretty sure thats good enough for a couple revs to 4k...


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

quicker spool ( i never thought this tiny ass thing could spool any quicker...) less wight. the sound is starting to get on my nerves so im gonna put a resonator in.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

JTodd27 said:


> do have a direct link to where ic an buy those rims?
> thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


I believe those are Porsche rims...911 Turbo possibly.

Edit: oops...nevermind, not quite. They look similar. Similar to the current Audi S5 wheels as well.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

JettaMobile said:


> I believe those are Porsche rims...911 Turbo possibly.
> 
> Edit: oops...nevermind, not quite. They look similar. Similar to the current Audi S5 wheels as well.


They are actually replica's of the current RS6 wheels.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

more pics tomorrow


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> more pics tomorrow



Holy crap dude! How many sets of rims do you have? :what: Sell me the LUFFS!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

right now...about 5 sets :laugh: and never


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

elabs75_VW said:


>


I'm really impressed with the mods on your Tig, elabs!  Congrats!

Would you mind sharing more details about your car? Wolfsburg or SEL? Thanks.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

there i said i would get better pics


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Awesome as ever, I hate you very much :laugh:


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

RedlumF said:


> I'm really impressed with the mods on your Tig, elabs!  Congrats!
> 
> Would you mind sharing more details about your car? Wolfsburg or SEL? Thanks.


Thanks, here's a new thread on the details: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5002157-Elabs-2009-SE-Build-Thread


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

JTodd27 said:


> do have a direct link to where ic an buy those rims?
> thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


I just found them and thought of this thread.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-W...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d2aab0b05


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*with tint, a4 B7 ti pack 18" wheels, neuspeed springs*


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

What's the offset on those wheels Jon? Excellent wheel colour too


----------



## JayKayElOhEl (Jun 9, 2009)

team_v said:


> Mine are the Shadow Chrome painted Omanyt (R-line) wheels.
> I would highly reccomend shadow chrome or gunmetal as it will match the plastic trimmins better since they aren't really black, more dark grey.


What size are yours? They look great! I want.


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

18x18 et43


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

JayKayElOhEl said:


> What size are yours? They look great! I want.


19 x 8.5 ET45


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

new pic


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Finally took some photos...*


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

:thumbup: One of my favorites. I really like your wheels.


----------



## StealthscrapE (Jan 30, 2009)

I have those same wheels in my cart. What size did you go with? Do you have a close-up photo of how the disc brakes look? That was the only thing holding me back. The discs seem small compared to the rim size on an open rim like that. Looks fantastic though. 



jaj5026 said:


>


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

jaj5026 said:


>


She's a beauty and she actually makes me wish I had a black Tig.


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wheels are 20x8.. I will be uploading more photos this weekend and will add a close up for you. Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

*I like the off-road look!*

Rally Tiguan!
Too bad we don't have the Track & Field version in the USA 





And the video here (in Swedish): http://www.streetfire.net/video/volkswagen-tiguan-rally-version_178116.htm


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

MistaRhoi said:


> Rally Tiguan!
> Too bad we don't have the Track & Field version in the USA


Do Want!
MAn if i could fit that track and field kit i would be all over it.


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

chrishart1 said:


> She's a beauty and she actually makes me wish I had a black Tig.


just think of how quickly a black car shows dirt and imperfections. it will make ya feel better


----------



## t4daley (Dec 22, 2005)

tdubsvdub said:


> so these are the caractere CW'1s and they start at $666 per wheels which I think is ridiculous so I searched for a replica and I found these bad boys which are pretty similiar at $225 each...
> 
> http://www.wheelsnext.com/wheels-tires-packages/DeCorsa-Oracle-Machined%20w%7C%20Black.html
> 
> I'm going to add these rims, tint the windows, and get my tunes fixed up and I'll be a happy Tig owner!!


does this tig have an after market spoiler on it?


----------



## t4daley (Dec 22, 2005)

what size tire are you running?


----------



## t4daley (Dec 22, 2005)

jaj5026 said:


> Wheels are 20x8.. I will be uploading more photos this weekend and will add a close up for you. Thanks for the positive feedback!


sorry what size tires are you running on them?


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, tires are 255/35 ZR 20... By the way everyone, I have that set of wheels and tires for sale in the classifieds. 350$ for the set with the tires. tires have about 20% tread. 3 have very minor wear and tear, one has a sig ccurb rash spot but could be grinded down. let me know


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just put these on tonight..will get better pics tomorrow when its daylight out


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Hazy450 - What color rx8 is that? :wave: 

I'm a bit late here but that rally Tiguan is awesome!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Velocity Red


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are some daylight shots......


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

black w/ chrome lip is overly played out and looks ugly. good try though.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya thats what i was goin for......bein played out is the new thing...:wave:


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Snapped these picts of a VWoA Tig back in July of '08 at the VW HQ offices. I just came across them on a back up drive.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

83Caddy16v said:


> Snapped these picts of a VWoA Tig back in July of '08 at the VW HQ offices. I just came across them on a back up drive.


That looks a little lower than H&R springs etc, wonder what they're using?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> That looks a little lower than H&R springs etc, wonder what they're using?


Probably dialed down coilovers.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

look at those front brakes!


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

team_v said:


> Probably dialed down coilovers.


I believe they are H&R coilovers, I'll see if I can get some confirmation on specs.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Please do, I'm seriously considering getting the H&R coilovers myself.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> Please do, I'm seriously considering getting the H&R coilovers myself.


Tiggy,

DO IT...you saw my post that coilovers from the MKV will fit on the tig. To entice you a bit, I'll have a "pre" photo of my Tig on the PSS10's and 19's by Thursday. Then wait till you see it a week later.:laugh:


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

zcspec said:


> Tiggy,
> 
> DO IT...you saw my post that coilovers from the MKV will fit on the tig. To entice you a bit, I'll have a "pre" photo of my Tig on the PSS10's and 19's by Thursday. Then wait till you see it a week later.:laugh:


I look forward to it


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

83Caddy16v said:


> I believe they are H&R coilovers, I'll see if I can get some confirmation on specs.


H&R Part Number = 29271-1


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

E. Gein said:


> H&R Part Number = 29271-1


That is for the 4Mo tig's isn't it?

I believe ECSTuning stock 2 sets.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

team_v said:


> That is for the 4Mo tig's isn't it?
> 
> I believe ECSTuning stock 2 sets.


From what I can gather V 1 set is 30-55mm lowering the other is 50-75 mm lowering or something like that.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

team_v said:


> That is for the 4Mo tig's isn't it?
> 
> I believe ECSTuning stock 2 sets.


correct, that is the 4-motion kit part number

i just went to ecs's site and i only see one kit (29271-1)

i have the 4-motion kit on my fwd Tiguan because that is the only kit that was out at the time.

mine sits exactly like the VoA Tiguan sits pictured above a couple posts


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Here you go Tiggy...












Stage tuned for the final enhancements next week.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Excellent wheel choice  Now must see it dumped hehe


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

83Caddy16v said:


> Snapped these picts of a VWoA Tig back in July of '08 at the VW HQ offices. I just came across them on a back up drive.


What are the spec of these wheels? What are they off of?


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

vr6_boyee said:


> What are the spec of these wheels? What are they off of?


they are oem optional wheels for the tiguan

19 x 9 et33


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

vr6_boyee said:


> What are the spec of these wheels? What are they off of?


They're VW's "Savannah" wheels and they are probably 19"

http://www.drivergear.vw.com/VW08/SKUDetailsVW08F5N0071499.Asp


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

83Caddy16v said:


> Snapped these picts of a VWoA Tig back in July of '08 at the VW HQ offices. I just came across them on a back up drive.


Those Savannah's look phenomenal on the Tig...clean and classy as hell.


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

zcspec said:


> Here you go Tiggy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...drool......

can you give me some specs on that suspension setup?


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

by the looks, h&r springs


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

^^ excellent. thank you for the info.

i've always been a H&R fan. and from that photo...looks like its H&R for me.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

could also be h&r coils not spun all the way down

but, i would bet they are just springs

here are h&r coils spun all the way down to give you an idea of the difference


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

the drooling continues.....


and you have made me reconsider blacking out the grill as well....

damn you vortex..you are gonna make me spend more money :laugh:


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Burnoutx said:


> the drooling continues.....
> 
> 
> and you have made me reconsider blacking out the grill as well....
> ...


i did a couple chops when i first got it just to see what the grill would look like black

i quickly closed photoshop and never revisited the idea again


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

I've just removed the H&R coil-overs from my Tig in favor of H&R Lifting springs and stock struts. The coilovers may be for sale shortly if there is any interest.

Kevin


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

opinion914 said:


> I've just removed the H&R coil-overs from my Tig in favor of H&R Lifting springs and stock struts. The coilovers may be for sale shortly if there is any interest.
> 
> Kevin


what are the plans after the lifting springs go on?


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Burnoutx said:


> ...drool......
> 
> can you give me some specs on that suspension setup?


Actually, my setup is Bilstein PSS10s. There is more room to drop, but the problem will be the FSB hitting the axle. No good...


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

E,

I'd like to fit taller tires. Currently it has 16" wheels with studded snows and the lift makes them look like tiny spools of thread under there. I also have 20" BBS's but the tires on them are a 35 series. I may look at going with a 255/50-20 tire to fill up the space and give me a more practical sidewall. OR find someone to trade the 20's for 19's or 18's in black 

K


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's mine: blacked out grill and headlights. It's subtle, but makes it look way less "elegant" IMO. Sorry for the crappy phone pic, it was a cool photo op and I didn't have a proper camera.










Took the badges off the rear, too. Definitely looks better this way.










Just saw that the track photographer caught me on parade laps, much better pic of the front:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here a few shots of my Tiguan from 3 or 4 months ago. Mods are listed in my signature.


----------



## zalt1142 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*wife's*

did some subtle stuff for her...
blacked out grill and side markers. 20% tint.
17x8" OE Phoenix wheels with 29" 235/65's.


























rear is debadged w/black VW too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

Lots of good looking Tigs in this thread! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I wanna see some "off road" tiguans. ic:


----------



## Chasenyadown (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to know what kind of brakes were put on that VoA Tiguan, rims IMO look way better with a nice big brake kit.


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

scirockalot8v said:


> I wanna see some "off road" tiguans. ic:


+1


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Newest Pic


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

More pics please, side views? 
also what tire size are you running?
thanks looks good :thumbup:


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

*They are VW option*



vr6_boyee said:


> What are the spec of these wheels? What are they off of?


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Wheels/OEM_Alloys/ES259492/
Here they are at a better price


----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)

BUMP 

This thread should never be buried 3 pages deep


----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)

zcspec said:


>


Can anyone identify this wheel? What offset?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

NeedsMoreBoost said:


> Can anyone identify this wheel? What offset?


VMR VB3, 19x8.5 ET40


----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> VMR VB3, 19x8.5 ET40


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, here she is! Just finished slapping on a coat of Meguiars Gold Class wax! Mods are only cosmetic... for now  




























If you cant quite make out the sticker, it's an image of the Stig from Top Gear, I modified it to read: "I AM THE TIG" :laugh:


----------



## Hedges (Apr 8, 2005)

83Caddy16v said:


> Snapped these picts of a VWoA Tig back in July of '08 at the VW HQ offices. I just came across them on a back up drive.


 Just purchased these same rims for my wifes car (same colour too) super excited! I will be getting some summer tires for these bad boys soon and I wanted to know what size tires you guys recommend?


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

Most recent picture, got some ink on the June issue of Eurotuner's Readers' Rides: 









As of 4-17-12:


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

JTodd27 said:


> do have a direct link to where ic an buy those rims?
> thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


Those are q5 premium plus version wheels.
Prolly about 700 bucks each unless you go with knockoffs.


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

*heres the link*



JTodd27 said:


> do have a direct link to where ic an buy those rims?
> thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


Those are q5 premium plus version wheels.
Prolly about 700 bucks each unless you go with knockoffs.

I was guessing 700 ... guess i was wrong.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-S...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588fa982bb


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Audi Q7 20's look real nice on the Tiguan

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5368956-FS-Audi-Q7-Replicas-(20in.)


----------



## Rooster 20 (Oct 3, 2011)

chrishart1 said:


> FYI, revving a cold engine is bad. For the long-term life of your engine, this should be avoided.


 thanks dad


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Drove up to APR today and got flashed to stage 2. Installing my downpipe tomorrow. Showing boosting 20 lbs now... 
that's crazy!!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

hazy450 said:


> Drove up to APR today and got flashed to stage 2. Installing my downpipe tomorrow. Showing boosting 20 lbs now...
> that's crazy!!


 It isn't as big a step up as Stage 1 was but it is still noticably different (better) 
Boost comes on earlier and power delivery just kicks you in the back from about 1750RPM  

I love mine!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

team_v said:


> It isn't as big a step up as Stage 1 was but it is still noticably different (better)
> Boost comes on earlier and power delivery just kicks you in the back from about 1750RPM
> 
> I love mine!


 True, I got the down pipe in today. I'm having major traction problems in third, being that I'm FWD..I thought these 19's with 245's would hold better....before stage 2 and dp I used to have to shift at 5200-5400 rpms because there was no power there. Now I shift at 6200 and it still pulls nicely up there. The top end that stage 2 opens up is amazing. When the next gear engages it really kicks and hits hard....


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

hazy450 said:


> True, I got the down pipe in today. I'm having major traction problems in third, being that I'm FWD..I thought these 19's with 245's would hold better....before stage 2 and dp I used to have to shift at 5200-5400 rpms because there was no power there. Now I shift at 6200 and it still pulls nicely up there. The top end that stage 2 opens up is amazing. When the next gear engages it really kicks and hits hard....


That's the bit that makes me smile.
The kick in the back when you power off!

The Torque figure also increases so you have about 400Nm to play with which allows you to crawl around when need be but also to tear off if you want to.

I have traction problems with AWD around corners but i think that comes down to learning how to drive hard properly.


----------



## wmurray003 (May 23, 2011)

EvoVEnto said:


> on 20's


Hey.. is this FWD or 4MOTION? .. What springs did you use to lower it?


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

wmurray003 said:


> Hey.. is this FWD or 4MOTION? .. What springs did you use to lower it?


Pretty sure that's a fellow aussie so it will be 4motion.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

E. Gein said:


>


Super !


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bump for an awesome thread!


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

*need advise as im new into modding a tig...*

Hi there...just bought a 2012 tig few months back n slowly modding it to my taste...hope u guys will give me heads up or show me d way to get d best out of my tig...thanks in advance ya...
At d moment,i've just changed to S3 I/C,eibach pro sport springs,TMC piggyback tuning,minor paint job and waiting for the ABT front grill and rear Caractere roof spoiler to arrive...


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

what wheels do you have. looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck P said:


> what wheels do you have. looks good. :thumbup:


its audi S5 rims..19" pcd112 35 offset...fit in nicely without any centercone or spacer..but am looking at neuspeed rse14 lightweight rim now...but offset 45...but prefer ori fitting rather than adding in spacer,might effect d drivability n bearing durability longterm...


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

garypcs said:


> Hi there...just bought a 2012 tig few months back n slowly modding it to my taste...hope u guys will give me heads up or show me d way to get d best out of my tig...thanks in advance ya...
> At d moment,i've just changed to S3 I/C,eibach pro sport springs,TMC piggyback tuning,minor paint job and waiting for the ABT front grill and rear Caractere roof spoiler to arrive...


What front bumper are you running.. that looks nothing like my 2012 :thumbup:


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> What front bumper are you running.. that looks nothing like my 2012 :thumbup:


Im using revo front lip for gti mk6...ask a friend of mine to custom fit into my tig...added support n fibers to hold d lip tight n fit...2days job though...


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

83Caddy16v said:


>





That thing sits perfect :thumbup:


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

Haven't been on vortex for years but here's my wifey's tiggy. Lowered on ST's and Porsche wheels.










One of my Vr's I had in the last 10 years


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Love the wheels vr6_boyee


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

*My breyton GTS AV 19" installed...*


----------



## HaywireTig (Nov 15, 2011)

Ur Tig is looking better n better Gary!!!! Loving it!!!


----------



## GTIBOT2.0 (May 3, 2011)

what does the side grills do?


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

u mean the side air vents? its serve no purpose...just picked those up from ebay n sticked it up for fun...since all suv have those...lol


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Just wondering Gary, has your car been lowered on Coilovers or just springs?


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Just wondering Gary, has your car been lowered on Coilovers or just springs?


 My tig is on eibach pro springs...


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok that's good to know, any problems with the car since the springs were fitted - any rubbing or camber issues? 

How much of a drop did you achieve with the Eibach's?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

You will not have any rubbing issues with just springs. Even with 20's.


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

No issues at all mate...unless its on super heavy load then it will rub going over speed humps. 
On eibachs for rear its a 2" drop,front its an inch n a half drop...its definitely a good upgrade on handling point of view especially speeding into corners...looks great too!!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

If I were to go lower I personally wouldn't go lower than 25mm so I wonder who offers that amount of drop. H&R maybe? 

40mm is quite extensive on just sorings and I'd be worried about hitting the bump stops so it would probably be wiser to uprate the shocks too or get coilovers as many people do.


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

Naresh said:


> If I were to go lower I personally wouldn't go lower than 25mm so I wonder who offers that amount of drop. H&R maybe?
> 
> 40mm is quite extensive on just sorings and I'd be worried about hitting the bump stops so it would probably be wiser to uprate the shocks too or get coilovers as many people do.


 Mine still have 35mm gap for the front and 55mm gap for the rear...i've been told H&R rides even lower than eibachs springs...correct me if im wrong... 
But if my tig doesn't comes with DCC/ACC,i would have gone for coilovers as well...most complete n balance setup


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

What's DCC/ACC?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Naresh said:


> What's DCC/ACC?


 Dynamic Chasis Control or Adaptive Chasis Control. 
It is a suspension upgrade whereby you can set the damping rates of the suspesnion components from inside the car (i.e. comfort, notrmal and sport)


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks V for the explanation to Naresh bout the DCC thing.. 
Next up for me is the whiteline front & rear swaybars and APR stage1... 
i've Made an appointment meeting APR tuners next tues,would appreciate if any of u who is on APR Stg1 kindly to give me any heads-up before committing...yes it requires benchtuning,but its a risk i willing to take after hearing n seeing good reviews so far. but the question is,what is the thing i need to watch out for after chipping it? ie coil-packs,ABS pump,sparkplugs? 
As for swaybars,the set i've ordered comes with 4settings for front n 2settings for rear. as mine is a 4motion spec...what settings do you all reckon would give the best balance n handling? i've heard soft for front n hard for rear...any good? just kinda worry it would induce understeer with the wrong setup...btw,the bars are both 24mm front n back...cheers!!


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

*Newly add goodies...*









Decided to smoked d tail light n see how it looks...









5mths wait for d grill...finally...


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good Gary the ABT grill is better than the Mk1 version. Are you going to paint the VW badge black because I think that would finish it off? I'm going to buy a spare and paint mine to match the grill as I feel that much chrome on a large badge stands out too much.

Also what did you use to tint the rear lights? It's on my list of things to do but I was probably going to mask out the central rings so as not to affect light output.


----------



## garypcs (Jan 11, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Looking good Gary the ABT grill is better than the Mk1 version. Are you going to paint the VW badge black because I think that would finish it off? I'm going to buy a spare and paint mine to match the grill as I feel that much chrome on a large badge stands out too much.
> 
> Also what did you use to tint the rear lights? It's on my list of things to do but I was probably going to mask out the central rings so as not to affect light output.


Yes..still thinking other ways of playing with the VW batch...will definitely do something to it...haha!!
The rear lights are wrapped with smoked vinyl...cost me AUD20...love d contrast of black on white...but my friends told me after smoking d rear lights its more of a "Bad Ass" look now...still considering whether to take it off or not...haha


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't like using the vinyl so was thinking of spraying the tint on then laquring by a pro-bodyshop. I did the same thing on my Audi TT and they came out good. Like you I agree that a darker tint on a white Tig looks much better than standard.

I'd be interested to see what you decide for the front badge. They come off easily (too easily for my liking) so you can chop and change the look quickly.


----------



## DTC-DESTROYTHECOMPETION (Sep 27, 2009)

passat_98 said:


> there i said i would get better pics


 **** this thing is beast, mad props


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Had a tig 2 highline take a dump all over my wife's 2012 manual tig today.. Needless to say I was given the green light after she saw it. Savannah's + flares plus low = perfection on these


----------



## jesusiii (Dec 10, 2011)

*My Tiguan*


----------



## DTC-DESTROYTHECOMPETION (Sep 27, 2009)

jesusiii said:


>


Esta chingona


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Not mine but saw this the other day. Sorry for the crappy pics too. 






































I have seen these wheels painted black online before and never liked them for lighter colored Tigs. But seeing them in person has made me have a change of heart.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

umpkin:





















lets bring this thread backopcorn:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> umpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you going to do that rear wiper delete?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> When you going to do that rear wiper delete?


When global warning stops it from snowing in NY..... i might delete it if its a mild winter though I think it would look cleaner :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Mine


----------



## Giant_GTI (Oct 19, 2012)

*My Tig New Project ;]*










starting to look like a Stormtrooper lmfaoo

orderedred moulding
next will be BOV or HID's
then 3' downpipe and back
rims suspension


----------



## h0tr0d18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Gary, killer headlights. They're not stock I assume, I have a 2012 and they don't look like that, with the LED's??




garypcs said:


> Hi there...just bought a 2012 tig few months back n slowly modding it to my taste...hope u guys will give me heads up or show me d way to get d best out of my tig...thanks in advance ya...
> At d moment,i've just changed to S3 I/C,eibach pro sport springs,TMC piggyback tuning,minor paint job and waiting for the ABT front grill and rear Caractere roof spoiler to arrive...


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

Those headlights are an OEM option.


----------



## h0tr0d18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn pricey being an OEM unit eh? I'm going to have to check in to a set of those



hmsa said:


> Those headlights are an OEM option.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Giant_GTI said:


> Lose the chrome grill and that front end will look even better.


----------



## Humptydumped_ (Jan 11, 2014)

*Help!!!*

I have a 2014 tiguan s in white. Bagged. I need this front bumper and lip. Can anyone tell me more about it, where I can buy or if anyone has it for sale? Please text me or respond on here. 7327701998


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

🏾🏾🏾


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

